# Robins and Redwing sightings today



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I heard my first robin last Friday here in GR but still haven't seen any yet.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Seen a flock of Robins yesterday on my way home from work on M-59 in Sterling Heights.Them are the first ones I have seen this year.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I"ve seen robins, redwing blackbirds and today, I saw a bunch of killdeer running around in the cow pasture across the street. It's Cooommmmmiiiiing (after this weekend's snowfall).


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Heard one again this morning, finally spotted it in a tree and I think it was cursing Ma Nature for the weather they say is on the way. It's tone actually sounded angry or alarmed I thought. Not the usual happy that spring is here sounding whistle.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Woohooo. There's a couple sandhill cranes out there today!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Robin sighting in Brighton.....


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

just saw my first robin up here today. saw some geese too. still lots of snow tho but its starting to go


----------

